# Epic Flying Tuna Pic must see!! - Puerto Vallarta Mexico



## puertovallartafish

Photo taken at Corbetena in Puerto Vallarta Mexico aboard the Ana Maria


----------



## Longbow14

I believe it; but it just doesn't look real you know? Very cool picture thanks for posting it.


----------



## Chris V

Awesome shot!


----------



## JoeyWelch

WOW!! Talk about perfect timing, Thats it.

Great picture.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Great pic!!!


----------



## Jason

And here I am watching wicked tuna!!!! Nice shot!


----------



## Xiphius

Cool pic, I think it's real...


----------



## Fiver

Crazy picture! 

Corbetena is where I caught this marlin....on the Ana Maria


----------



## Bert

Wish that would jump in my boat!!!! :notworthy:


----------

